# Venerdì dell'angelo



## scrittore (6 Aprile 2012)

Un bambino in un negozio di caramelle. 
Così mi sono sentito ieri,durante la riunione della Maxwell & Co. 
Arrivo puntuale alla sede della società e chiedo alla reception dove fosse la sala riunioni. 
La ragazza della reception mi guarda e con un sorriso chiede gentilmente il mio nome.
"Marco G." ho una riunione con l'ammistratore delegato e il suo gruppo.
La ragazza non smette di sorridermi anche se sento le sue dita battere la tastiera del computer, "scrittura cieca eh? E' molto brava!" 
"Grazie dottor Marco, prego la stanza è la 5028 quinto piano". 
"prego, arrivederci signorina". 
Arrivo alla stanza indicata, la apro e meraviglia delle meraviglie, davanti a me ci sono quattro ragazze in tailleur nero e l'amministratore delegato della società...una donna, Giulia C. 
Sono tutte bellissime, elegantissime e curiose di sapere tutto di me! 

Sono Marco G. manager e nuovo responsabile delle applicazioni software della gestione delle controversie civili e penali dello studio Maxwell & co. 
sono lieto di fare la vostra conoscenza e prego, riferitevi pure a me per tutte le problematiche relative alle vostre applicazioni. 
Ecco, più o meno era questo che avrei dovuto dire all'amministratore delegato Giulia C. e le sue quattro segretarie. 

Era il venerdì dell'angelo e io ne avevo incontrati ben quattro in un colpo solo...
e pensare che nemmeno ci credo tanto in questo genere di cose...


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

oh oh...un manager......:diavoletto:


----------

